# How do I tell if my fish is dying???



## amylyinn

I am new to the site and really am a novice when it come to aquariums. One of my fish I think is dying and I do not know what to do!! Her eis what is happening I believe he is a tetra he is blue (not that that matters) but there are 4 of them all together and a red tail shark and a sucker fish. All the other ones are FINE they have lived together for probably 2 years but this poor guy is still breathing his fins look fine, ther eis no rotting or white specks on him he looks normal, but he is lying one the bottom of the tank. When you swoosh the water around he does get up and swim but he swims on his side or upside down, then goes back the the tank floor. What should I do?


----------



## nathsgirl

just a thought im no expert though, but it might be something to do with its swim bladder. when they have something wrong with their swim bladder it can make them swim funny. i hope someone else can help more though, but im not sure if you can get any medicine to fix it. good luck !!!


----------



## musho3210

we need more information, what type of fish he is is one of the most important, dont leave that out.

Please include these

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater?
3. How long the aquarium has been setup
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
6. What make/model filter are you using?
7. Are you using a CO2 unit?
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on?
12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
13. Water are your water test results for:
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?


----------



## amylyinn

Sorry, I am just frantic about this I forgot all the details!! Hope this helps me out... What is swim bladder? Does it mean he is dying?


1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 10 Gallons
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater? Fresh water
3. How long the aquarium has been setup 2+ years
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) There is a red tail shark, 1 black tetra,1 Plecostomus,1 blk skirt tetra,2 other testras 2 are pink and the sick guy is a baby blue color
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? no
6. What make/model filter are you using? Biowheel (i think) it came w/ the tank
7. Are you using a CO2 unit? yes
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? sometimes
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 1 week ago- 1/2 of the tank was changed
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? once daily- tropical fish flakes from Petco
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? I think it is fluorescent- it is on from 5:30pm-11:00pm
12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time? My fish is dying I think but all the others are fine
13. Water are your water test results for: it was good
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate


----------



## musho3210

ok here are the problems i viewed about your tank

The fish choice is very bad, you saying plecostomus probably means a common plecostomus, these require at least 75 gallons since they can reach up to 20 inches long :O I think the reason why your tetra is sick is because it is stressed, it doesnt have any of its own species to school with which will stress it, even to the point of death. It wont school with the other tetras since they arent the same.

You said you use a CO2 unit with no live plants, that is a waste of money as the fish dont use CO2, plants do, also excess CO2 in the tank is no good for the fish

Never give your tank direct sunlight at any time of the day, indirect is ok to an extent but if the sun is lighting the tank, then it is very bad

Last but not least, your water parameters, i need the exact result of it before i can create a successful diagnoses. Just saying it was good actually gives me the feeling that is was bad since either you are hiding bad water params (i hope not) or your lfs is lying, what test kit do you use?


My diagnoses, The fish is highly stressed from a combination of bad water params, over stocking and not enough of its own species.

My treatment, find homes for all the fish, you can keep the sick one if you like but the plec and the shark should go, then start over with a new stocking scheme, also i dont know why i forgot about this but can you give us a picture


----------



## Lupin

amylyinn said:


> What is swim bladder? Does it mean he is dying?


Hi Amy.:wave:

Swim bladder is the fish's internal organ. Once it becomes damaged brought by poor water quality, interal parasites, etc, the fish has a tendency to loss its buoyancy and will struggle to keep swimming properly.


> 13. Water are your water test results for: it was good
> pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate


Pls post the exact figures.


----------



## amylyinn

I do not know the exact figures.. I said I am kind of new to this.


----------



## Amphitrite

Sorry to hear your fish is ill, and the more info you give the more we can help you. Can you get hold of a test kit? 

A liquid one would be best, such as the API master test kit which you'll find at any good aquarium shop. It's really important that you give water readings.

Meanwhile, keep doing regular water changes making sure that the water you add is at the same temperature as the water you take out.

What sort of dechlorinator do you currently use?


----------

